# Golden Cichlids spawning?



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

I saw a male swimming around with a female yesterday. I also saw this with some Electric Yellows. Does this mean I should be expecting fry? I don't really want any so should I leave them in for the fry to be eaten or catch them and sell them?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Swimming in circles can be spawning or fighting. Did you see any eggs? Does the female now have a lump in her chin?


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

emc7 said:


> Swimming in circles can be spawning or fighting. Did you see any eggs? Does the female now have a lump in her chin?


I don't see any eggs or a lump but they did not fight. They dug tunnels in the substrate though, could that mean they laid eggs?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They could have laid a few eggs. Mouthbrooders are easy to breed, the female does all the work.


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

emc7 said:


> They could have laid a few eggs. Mouthbrooders are easy to breed, the female does all the work.


Okay! 
 Can't wait for the fry! I might keep a few Golden Cichlid's because I do not know any breeders in NY that have them in stock often.


----------

